# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Galvanised H section for retaining wall near salt pool

## bpj1968

I am building an above ground salt water pool.  THere will be a narrow deck down one side, with a retaiing wall under it.  Would the galvanised steel H sections be any good for the uprights, or is eth salt water going to cause more problems than using treated pine uprights?

----------

